# 1940s ladies roadmaster



## archie702 (Oct 13, 2015)

I picked this up off ebay a few weeks ago. It had no paint oh yea raw metal. I don't like destroying orignal bikes so this was perfect for what i wanted. So I fixed all the dings and dents and got to work the base is a custom charcoal grey and the pink is pearl hot pink with matt clear coat i used a profile imperial chainring, I'm using the orignal hubs with modern aluminum rims w/ polished ss spokes the rims will be pearl pink and as for the forks i have 2 different sets the orignal bladed forks and another set the cwc double springer


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2015)

looking good!
...but tell me about that chain!


----------



## archie702 (Oct 13, 2015)

That chain is a modern block chain made by conex


----------



## ratina (Oct 19, 2015)

Very cool! Nice to see a girls bike rebuilt!


----------

